
Insurance offers 5 percent discount for people that switch to Tesla autopilot - giacaglia
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-direct-line-ins-tesla/direct-line-offers-5-percent-tesla-auto-pilot-incentive-idUSKBN1DY1UV
======
bob_theslob646
>(Reuters) - Britain’s largest motor insurer Direct Line is offering Tesla Inc
drivers in Britain a 5-percent discount for switching on the car’s autopilot
system, seeking to encourage use of a system it hopes will cut down on
accidents.

Seems like Direct Line is trying to entice Tesla owners to switch to them.

Proof shall be in the pudding if they are safer.

The real question is, why give away free money?I know in the U.S, by law you
need auto-insurance, so they(insurance companies) can charge whatever the
market will bear. Not sure of U.K.

~~~
atonse
It’s likely that they have higher margins anyway with Tesla’s. So this might
be a situation where they get a marketing win while retaining their regular
margins.

~~~
bob_theslob646
Not necessarily true.The liability is higher because of notional value of the
car is higher.

It may mean fewer occurrences of claims, but there's a reason why insurance on
Lamborghinis and Ferraris is incredibly expensive.

I believe the average Tesla cost is around 80k.

I am not sure how expensive replacement parts are.

I agree with you on your marketing statement.

~~~
lafar6502
Nobody really knows how risky is the autopilot and I would not trust it just
because marketing says so. And why Tesla has to provide the data? insurance
companies are quite good at statistics so why not just collect the information
and see for real? The easiest explanation is that there is some other deal
underneath.

